# Help with labs



## MinnieT (Jun 24, 2015)

Confirmed Hashimoto's in early April of this year. I just received my most recent lab results. I was switched from Levo to Nature-throid in August. My GP switched me from Levo due to uneven results. I was on 75 Levo and I am now taking 1 grain of Nature-throid. I'm not feeling normal yet. Am I on the right path?

*10/01/15* lab taken fasting and before taking thyroid medication

*TSH+T4F+T3Free*

TSH 2.190 uIU/mL 0.450 - 4.500 01

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum 2.5 pg/mL 2.0 - 4.4 01

*T4,Free(Direct) 0.68 Low *ng/dL 0.82 - 1.77 01

Labs from *08/04/15*

*TSH+T4F+T3Free*

TSH 0.457 uIU/mL 0.450 - 4.500 01

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum 3.0 pg/mL 2.0 - 4.4 01

T4,Free(Direct) 1.21 ng/dL 0.82 - 1.77 01

*T3 Uptake 22 Low *% 24 - 39 01

Labs from *06/09/15*

*TSH+T4F+T3Free*

*TSH 0.048 Low *uIU/mL 0.450 - 4.500 01

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum 2.7 pg/mL 2.0 - 4.4 01

T4,Free(Direct) 1.67 ng/dL 0.82 - 1.77 01

*Thyroid Panel*

Thyroxine (T4) 9.0 ug/dL 4.5 - 12.0 01

T3 Uptake 28 % 24 - 39 01

Free Thyroxine Index 2.5 1.2 - 4.9

*Reverse T3, Serum 30.3 High *ng/dL 9.2 - 24.1 02

Last ultrasound results *09/01/15*

Abnormal, thyroid gland is diffusely enlarged with a 1cm nodule on the right, which is unchanged from last ultrasound. Repeat ultrasound in 6 months.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> *10/01/15* lab taken fasting and before taking thyroid medication
> 
> *TSH+T4F+T3Free*
> 
> ...


What did your doctor say about these labs?

You are in need of an increase in your thyroid replacement.


----------



## MinnieT (Jun 24, 2015)

I see her on the 14th. Should I ask for half a grain increase or increase to 2 grains?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You need to go low and slow with medication increases so you don't overshoot and go hyper. I would ask for a 1/4 grain increase and then a 1/2 grain increase. Going from one grain to 2 grains is way too much, too fast. You have to give your body a chance to adjust to the increases in increments.


----------

